# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Baseball trying to go natural

## ProsB4Hoes

I am 19 and playing college baseball. I am very small to be a college athlete and have tried everything without takeing proteins or anything. I eat nonstop but never gain. I just want to know what are some good diets to gain weight, protiens, creatien, or whatever there is short of steriods .

----------


## ProsB4Hoes

and I work out alot

----------


## DiatstoorsKaw

Fish fuel is an extremely good effect as it contains the very elemental omega 3 fatty acids, which are critical towards the efficient working of the kind brain and body. The tissues of the fish constitute the fish oil. It is available in the form of capsules in behalf of accessible consumption. Its benefits are mostly because of the omega 3 fatty acids, namely the DHA (docosahexaenoic acid), EPA (eicosapentaenoic acid) and the ALA and GLA (alpha-linolenic acid and Gamma-linolenic acid each to each). The benefits fluctuate from aiding load injury to reducing cancer risk. Other constitution benefits of fish fuel are as follows: 
carafate equivalent carafate online natural alternative to sucralfate liquid carafate side effects sucralfate with dogs 
Fine fettle representing the intelligence: it has the capability to rise the remembrance and develop focus. Depression, longing, Alzheimer's murrain, mood swings and suicidal tendencies are reduced with a steady influx of omega 3 fats.

----------


## zaggahamma

are your college trainers asking you to gain weight...

i would think you could generate good bat speed with good form, etc. and not need to carry more bodyweight for baseball

----------


## TJsurgRehab22

Why would you want to take steroids if you've never even taken a protein before?

----------


## l2elapse

> I am 19 and playing college baseball. I am very small to be a college athlete and have tried everything without takeing proteins or anything. I eat nonstop but never gain. I just want to know what are some good diets to gain weight, protiens, creatien, or whatever there is short of steriods.


lets start with your diet..get to the diet section and post what you eat with your stats and we can go from there...

----------


## spiketannin

what pos do you play?

----------


## OnTheSauce

everyone thinks they "eat a lot" until they actually start tracking their calories.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> everyone thinks they "eat a lot" until they actually start tracking their calories.


Proven time and time again. The nutrition guys can definitely get you gaining muscle. Give that a try first.

----------


## ddp2727

> Why would you want to take steroids if you've never even taken a protein before?


He doesn't want to take steroids . He says any help short of steroids.

----------


## TJsurgRehab22

Yea definitely read that wrong, my bad man. Honestly a good start would be to just drink whole milk with every meal. Adds a ton of calories to your diet and if you're working out along with that will help add muscle

----------


## Whammi

I say let all MLB players take steroids and move the fences back 100 to 150 ft. We as fans love to see HR's not long fly-outs. Remember how exciting it was when McGuire and Sosa were going head to head for the home run title. Now that was exciting. The TV stations were breaking in on prime time to show live coverage . These are grown men. They should be aloud to put whatever they want on their bodies. Bring on the super athlete.

----------


## spiketannin

> I say let all MLB players take steroids and move the fences back 100 to 150 ft. We as fans love to see HR's not long fly-outs. Remember how exciting it was when McGuire and Sosa were going head to head for the home run title. Now that was exciting. The TV stations were breaking in on prime time to show live coverage . These are grown men. They should be aloud to put whatever they want on their bodies. Bring on the super athlete.


was very exciting yeah but the problem with this is kids look up to athletes and want to be just like them so if the pros are juicin everykid in high school would be on gear..

----------


## Whammi

....totally agree with you

----------


## Dytum

If your not gaining weight something isnt happening correctly. Try a weight gainer and take lots of protein. Assuming you are working out correctly and you take in more calories than you burn...it will go somewhere

----------

